# BM Naruto vs Itachi



## Triggenism (May 21, 2014)

*Location:* Sasuke vs Deidara field/forest.
*Distance:* 50 m.
*Mindset:* IC.
*Knowledge: *None.
*Restrictions:* Koto amatsukami. BSM/RS powers for Naruto.
*Conditions:* This is *HEALTHY *Itachi .Naruto noticed an Akatsuki member walking around while jumping through the forest nearby, he activates KCM and lands in front of Itachi to confront him. Let's pretend like this is Naruto's first encounter with Itachi.

_Inspired by the Killer B vs Itachi thread where Itachi was favored to win. The question is if Itachi's arsenal is as good for fighting Naruto as it is for fighting B. Genjutsu and the fact that Naruto has zero knowledge on Itachi may also heavily favor Itachi here. It all comes down to intelligence and tactics vs the brute power of Naruto. Is it really IC for Naruto to nuke a seemingly regular ninja like Itachi right off the bat through bijubombs? This is not meant as a stomp thread. Itachi is highly regarded as one of the most dangerous ninja to face with zero knowledge. Will this fact be Naruto's downfall? Can Itachi down a perfect jinn of this power level? Let's have some fun with this..._ Naruto fans and Itachi fans, have at it!


----------



## krolk88 (May 21, 2014)

Itachi is sick?naruto wins low difficulty...with just KCM

itachi is health?naruto wins mid difficulty,he's too fast in BM for itachi.

Genjutsu doesnt work on perf jins,all he has left is susanoo as amaterasu is too slow,almost outrun by hebi sasuke and this is bm naruto


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2014)

Itachi stands no chance. BM-Naruto is considerably stronger than Killer-B, who at very best Itachi would extremely high diff, though could loose or draw just as easily.


----------



## Triggenism (May 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Itachi stands no chance. BM-Naruto is considerably stronger than Killer-B, who at very best Itachi would extremely high diff, though could loose or draw just as easily.



What about Tsukuyomi or Izanami? Isn't Naruto very susceptible to being genjutsu raped or mindtricked due to often being somewhat gullible when he is in character? This is the biggest threat against Naruto IMO. 

Being caught off guard and put into Tsukuyomi or Izanami from which there apparently is no escape. I heard not even perfect jins can break free from Tsukuyomi. This should be cleared up once and for all. Is Naruto done for if Itachi uses genjutsu on him?


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2014)

Triggenism said:


> What about Tsukuyomi or Izanami? Isn't Naruto very susceptible to being genjutsu raped or mindtricked due to often being somewhat gullible when he is in character? This is the biggest threat against Naruto IMO.
> 
> Being caught off guard and put into Tsukuyomi or Izanami from which there apparently is no escape. I heard not even perfect jins can break free from Tsukuyomi. This should be cleared up once and for all. Is Naruto done for if Itachi uses genjutsu on him?


There is an off chance that Shizune could beat BM Naruto due to him being gullible and Shizune getting him to touch one of her poisoned weapons some-how, but it's not even worth discussing unless you want who can possibly ever win against BM-Naruto, even if it's .00001%.

Izanami just plain won't work. I mean if their ever was a character immune to that shit it's Naruto.

Here Naruto has knowledge of Tsukuyomi and has all the means to avoid it and keep fighting Itachi w/o issue. While on the other hand even if we believes Stage 4 Susano'o w/ Yata Mirror could protect Itachi enough to survive being instant GG'd against BM, he'd still be barely clinging on and unable to do anything to BM Naruto. So Itachi will be struggling to stay alive, to try and catch Naruto in an illusion at the same time, is just not even likely enough to be worth mentioning.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 21, 2014)

He has no knowledge of Itachi, so I don't see how he knows about Tsukuyomi. Whether he gets caught is another matter, but he certainly doesn't know about it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 21, 2014)

IC and no knowledge = Itachi low difs with genjutsu followed by Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Triggenism (May 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Here Naruto has knowledge of Tsukuyomi and has all the means to avoid it and keep fighting Itachi w/o issue.



He does? I put knowledge to: "None." 

While that may not sound all that fair in practice or realistic considering Itachi's rep in the shinobi world. I wanted to create a scenario where Naruto would not be warned or ready for Itachi's genjutsu trickery. There has always been the question if Tsukuyomi means GG even versus perfect jinns. That it is *THE* penultimate genjutsu.

Now, I still understand that if Naruto decides to jump into his Kurama avatar right away and muscle it out with Itachi's Susano'o. It's going to be a very one sided battle. But I still think this can be a fair or otherwise interesting fight with the no knowledge stipulation in effect.


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2014)

Triggenism said:


> Turrin said:
> 
> 
> > *Here Naruto has knowledge of Tsukuyomi *and has all the means to avoid it and keep fighting Itachi w/o issue.
> ...


----------



## Triggenism (May 21, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> IC and no knowledge = Itachi low difs with genjutsu followed by Tsukiyomi.



As ludicrous as this theory may sound. If Tsukuyomi actually bypasses the bijuu breaking the jinn out of the genjutsu-method. That means that even Current Naruto is susceptible to the technique if Itachi faced him off and managed to land Tsukuyomi on him. Especially considering the latest chapter where Sasuke said Naruto could not walk out from the Susano'o shelter or he would be trapped in the genjutsu.

Doujutsu users may be immune to Itachi's genjutsu or be able to break out of it. But it seems even super jins such as Current Naruto technically could not. Thoughts on this? Am I out of line or reasonable to think this way?


----------



## Kyu (May 21, 2014)

How effective is Tsukuyomi at 50 meters?


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 21, 2014)

Could go either way. BM Naruto is a monster in CQC, but Itachi's sharingan and reflexes make him one of the few characters who could probably counter said speed. As ninjutsu goes, Naruto again has the advantage, but Itachi can whip out Susano'o if he is in serious trouble. He is probably smart enough to manage to cause critical damage to Naruto, but Naruto simply has a far larger chakra pool and as this isn't edo Itachi, I think BM Naruto would outlast Itachi more than anything. BM Naruto high diff.


----------



## Triggenism (May 21, 2014)

I fear it's just that Itachi is especially dangerous to Naruto because Naruto can be a bit careless and confrontational. And IC without knowledge I really feel like he most likely will look into Itachi's eyes, when he moves his hands/fingers or the crow bunshins.


----------



## Panther (May 21, 2014)

50m distance... Chakra roar followed by a TBB. GG Itachi.


----------



## Triggenism (May 21, 2014)

Do you think Itachi's Susano'o can hold up to a regular sized bijuudama? I think Naruto will wanna try Itachi out first and see what he's got. This match-up can really go in many different directions if you think about it. Either Naruto immediately creates distance between the two, or he confidently goes into CQC, or perhaps starts creating KBs.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 21, 2014)

Yata Mirror hype suggests Itachi's Susano'o can stand up to almost anything, certainly anything pre-war arc so that includes Bijuu-dama.

I just realised, is this Naruto with Kurama working with him? When I made my answer, I was considering KCM Naruto. My bad, BM Naruto wrecks Itachi, you haven't even made it Edo Itachi. Naruto mid diff at most.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 21, 2014)

Itachi would need some detailed information on Naruto's abilities in order to capitalize on the latter's lack knowledge. Itachi doesn't just floor random people with MS, either, and his usual lolGenjutsu fight-ender won't work against a perfect Jinchuuriki.

Give Itachi full knowledge and maybe the element of surprise and he can dust Naruto's ass like an old chifforobe.


----------



## Panther (May 21, 2014)

Triggenism said:


> I fear it's just that Itachi is especially dangerous to Naruto because Naruto can be a bit careless and confrontational. And IC without knowledge I really feel like he most likely will look into Itachi's eyes, when he moves his hands/fingers or the crow bunshins.



Itachi's Susanoo doesn't have any feats to suggest it can tank a TBB, it's biggest tanking feats are against Kirin which got busted... the rest are hyperbole and fanwank.

Tsukiyomi is useless since Naruto has multiple defenses against it. IC Naruto tends to start with clones which Itachi can't distinguish the original from the clones, on top of that, even if Naruto doesn't have any knowledge on Itachi's Tsukiyomi he should know about the sharingan and genjutsu from Kakashi and Sasuke. Naruto with his evil sensing can fight with his eyes closed, not to mention that Kurama can either inform him of the Mangekyou's genjutsu since he encountered it when Madara controlled him or he can take Naruto's body over or just free him from any genjutsu. 

Now i know there are some that will say that Kurama won't be able to dispell Tsukuyomi from Naruto since it just takes 1 sec to take effect on the victim, but what they forget is that whenever Naruto and Kurama meet in their mindscape the time outside stands still

Amaterasu is useless since Naruto can easily sense the pressure and build up chakra in Itachi's eye's and dodge it. 
Izanami wouldn't work on someone like Naruto...

Taijutsu is also pointless on Itachi part. Naruto wouldn't even feel his punches or kicks and would get wrecked if he doesn't activate Susanoo quickly to defend himself.


----------



## Triggenism (May 21, 2014)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Yata Mirror hype suggests Itachi's Susano'o can stand up to almost anything, certainly anything pre-war arc so that includes Bijuu-dama.
> 
> I just realised, is this Naruto with Kurama working with him? When I made my answer, I was considering KCM Naruto. My bad, BM Naruto wrecks Itachi, you haven't even made it Edo Itachi. Naruto mid diff at most.



Yeah, sorry for confusing you regarding that. The reason I put Naruto in KCM from the get go is because otherwise I fear Itachi would blitz a Base Naruto from 50m distance, before he even has the chance to jump into BM. I was taking some precautions there.

Nikushimi, are you sure Itachi needs some info on Naruto beforehand in order to have a chance at dominating here with genjutsu? Even the location favors him. He could slip some KBs into the forest and use them to flank Naruto. I feel it's very IC for Itachi to try to put new enemies into genjutsu ASAP.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 21, 2014)

Triggenism said:


> Yeah, sorry for confusing you regarding that. The reason I put Naruto in KCM from the get go is because otherwise I fear Itachi would blitz a Base Naruto from 50m distance, before he even has the chance to jump into BM. I was taking some precautions there.
> 
> Nikushimi, are you sure Itachi needs some info on Naruto beforehand in order to have a chance at dominating here with genjutsu? Even the location favors him. He could slip some KBs into the forest and use them to flank Naruto. I feel it's very IC for Itachi to try to put new enemies into genjutsu ASAP.



I don't see there being much danger of that. Itachi's incredible CQC capabilities lie in his mastery of the sharingan and his reflexes rather than raw speed. Once Naruto gets into BM, he's simply on a whole other tier of strength than living Itachi. Edo would put up a better fight, but BM Naruto would still take it pretty handily imo.


----------



## ueharakk (May 21, 2014)

Triggenism said:


> Yeah, sorry for confusing you regarding that. The reason I put Naruto in KCM from the get go is because otherwise *I fear Itachi would blitz a Base Naruto from 50m distance,* before he even has the chance to jump into BM. I was taking some precautions there..


What leads you to believe the bolded?  Why would no knowledge itachi try a blitz right off the bat?  

On topic, the only thing that is dangerous to naruto in this scenario is amaterasu, and that's only if he doesn't have an avatar around himself.  All genjutsu are snapped out of by kurama, susanoo will either warrant naruto to start nuking at longer range or to go BM avatar.  Totsuka isn't hitting naruto considering what naruto has dodged, that his chakra arms are durable enough to catch and grab madara's susanoo swords by the blade, the speed of his BM avatar, and the fact that he can turn any and all of his tails into chakra arms.

clone feints and tactics like that aren't going to work on naruto due to being a super sensor and using clones with the same abilities as himself in order to obtain knowledge.  The only way Itachi could plausibly pull off a win is if he attempts an amaterasu on Naruto while he has no clones and no chakra avatar out, and Naruto doesn't tries to block it with a chakra arm.  Then again, i don't see why Naruto couldn't turn whatever part of his cloak is burning into a chakra arm and remove amaterasu in that way.

So even KCM Naruto would win in this match, BM Naruto would win with much ease.  The reason itachi no diffs people with no knowledge is because of genjutsu which naruto just partner methods out of.


----------



## Bonly (May 21, 2014)

Itachi's getting raped tonight, the question is does BM Naruto have lube or is he going in dry and painful.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 21, 2014)

Triggenism said:


> Yeah, sorry for confusing you regarding that. The reason I put Naruto in KCM from the get go is because otherwise I fear Itachi would blitz a Base Naruto from 50m distance, before he even has the chance to jump into BM. I was taking some precautions there.
> 
> Nikushimi, are you sure Itachi needs some info on Naruto beforehand in order to have a chance at dominating here with genjutsu? Even the location favors him. He could slip some KBs into the forest and use them to flank Naruto. I feel it's very IC for Itachi to try to put new enemies into genjutsu ASAP.



Fast as Itachi is, he can't blitz Naruto from fifty meters before he can enter KCM since he can enter KCM almost instantly. And Naruto would recognize a member of Akatsuki, much less one wielding the Sharingan, as someone he would want to use a substantial amount of power against. No genjutsu short of Tsukuyomi would work on a perfect Jinchuuriki Naruto and Itachi won't be busting that out right off the bat, and I don't think he can even use Mangekyo dojutsu in conjunction with Bunshins. Itachi can apparently suppress his chakra well enough to surprise high level and even sage sensors, but Naruto can sense via emotion alone so I don't think he is getting surprised. And Itachi's genjutsu probably can't even be cast from 50 meters.


----------



## Shinryu (May 21, 2014)

A single Bijuudama from BM Naruto would obliterate Susanoo.


----------



## Cognitios (May 21, 2014)

Lol at genjutsu.
BM Naruto is immune to the stuff, it's one of the best assests of BM, genjutsu doesn't affect perfect jins.
Susanoo is obliterated by bijuudama.
Any attack Itachi throws at him is dodged.
Naruto low diff


----------



## Trojan (May 21, 2014)

Is this suppose to be a joke? 
itachi can't even handle SM Naruto.


----------



## Jagger (May 21, 2014)

Triggenism said:


> I fear it's just that Itachi is especially dangerous to Naruto because Naruto can be a bit careless and confrontational. And IC without knowledge I really feel like he most likely will look into Itachi's eyes, when he moves his hands/fingers or the crow bunshins.


And that's where Kurama plays his role breaking out of Itachi's genjutsu. 

Not to mention Naruto is extremely fast. He can be reckless, but smart when he needs to(and it doesn't make sense how Naruto doesn't know, at all, about Itachi's genjutsu...). Also, Kurama experienced pretty well how Genjutsu works, so Naruto can gain a bit of intel from him. 

Itachi catching Naruto with his genjutsu is possible. However, the probablities of that are very low since he lacks the speed and firepower to compete with this version of Naruto.

Edit: Just pointing out something...Naruto isn't exactly immune to Genjutsu, but can break out of them very quickly thanks to the Bijuu inside of him.


----------



## Krippy (May 21, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Lol at genjutsu.
> BM Naruto is immune to the stuff, it's one of the best assests of BM, genjutsu doesn't affect perfect jins.



He's not immune. Kirabi was very clearly effected by genjutsu from both Sasuke and Itachi.  

Having a counter =/= immune.



> Susanoo is obliterated by bijuudama.



Nah. Final Susano'o can tank a standard BD to the point where Itachi can still fight afterwards. 



> Any attack Itachi throws at him is dodged.
> Naruto low diff



More like mid-diff. The difference between them is only about a tier, and the knowledge favors Itachi.


----------



## Cognitios (May 21, 2014)

> He's not immune. Kirabi was very clearly effected by genjutsu from both Sasuke and Itachi.
> 
> Having a counter =/= immune.


My apologizes, he has a counter, but it still won't matter. He can get out of it in under a second.



> Nah. Final Susano'o can tank a standard BD to the point where Itachi can still fight afterwards.


And BM Naruto countered 5 standard bijuudamas with a single one.



> More like mid-diff. The difference between them is only about a tier, and the knowledge favors Itachi.


Doesn't matter if he can't do anything to BM Naruto. My definition of a mid diff is if Itachi has a real chance to actually harm Naruto. Amatarasu won't hit him. Genjutsu won't harm him for more than a second, Yasaka magatama is easily avoided and easily tanked. Totsuka sword is the only thing that can end Naruto and it won't because he can easily avoid it.


----------



## Krippy (May 22, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> My apologizes, he has a counter, but it still won't matter. He can get out of it in under a second.



Itachi showed against another perfect Jin that he is good at capitalizing on "under a second".



> And BM Naruto countered 5 standard bijuudamas with a single one.



A single charged one. Naruto won't resort to it right away.



> Doesn't matter if he can't do anything to BM Naruto. My definition of a mid diff is if Itachi has a real chance to actually harm Naruto. Amatarasu won't hit him.



It can, and it most likely will. He cant dodge it if he has no knowledge on what's coming. Sage mode is restricted so he cant sense it. But his kurama shroud should protect him for the most part and allow him to remove them. Itachi swaps with a clone while all this is happening. 



> Genjutsu won't harm him for more than a second, Yasaka magatama is easily avoided and easily tanked
> Totsuka sword is the only thing that can end Naruto and it won't because he can easily avoid it.



Itachi still pushes him to Mid diff. No way is a top tier "stomping" a high tier with conditions stacked against him.


----------



## Cognitios (May 22, 2014)

> Itachi showed against another perfect Jin that he is good at capitalizing on "under a second".


Yes, but that jin had a hell of a lot less innate durability, not to mention the speed to dodge what needs to be dodged.


> A single charged one. Naruto won't resort to it right away.


That wasn't a charged Bijuudama, the other 5 were charging, Naruto came in with a cloak and matched it almost immediately.



> It can, and it most likely will. He cant dodge it if he has no knowledge on what's coming. Sage mode is restricted so he cant sense it. But his kurama shroud should protect him for the most part and allow him to remove them. Itachi swaps with a clone while all this is happening.


E dodged it with no knowledge, KCM Is faster or at least on par with E, BM > KCM >= E in speed and reactions for that matter. 
As for your swaping clone thing Naruto can sense that. 



> Itachi still pushes him to Mid diff. No way is a top tier "stomping" a high tier with conditions stacked against him.


I never said stomp, I said low diff. 
I'll use manga fights to show you how I scale, because clearly I am not explaining it right.
No Diff / Stomp = Madara vs Fodders
Low Diff = Itachi vs Orochimaru
Mid Diff = Edo Madara vs Gokage
High Diff = Sasuke/Itachi vs Kabuto
Extreme High Diff = Hashirama vs Madara
Itachi and Orochimaru are about a tier apart. Yet Itachi was able to low diff him not once, but twice.
BM Naruto is around 2 tiers above Healthy Itachi, it's not about the level in this case, it's about Naruto just being a really good counter.


----------



## trance (May 22, 2014)

Ummm, you do know BM Naruto is the one that smacked five bijudamas away just by moving past them and was mistaken by Kakashi for Minato, right?


----------



## Vice (May 22, 2014)

Naruto screams kinda loudly.

GG.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 22, 2014)

Vice said:


> Naruto screams kinda loudly.
> 
> GG.



Itachi beats him that badly?


----------



## Vice (May 22, 2014)

Well duh.


----------



## LeBoyka (May 22, 2014)

*Itachi*, healthy or not, *gets stomped hard. *

BM Naruto is too fast and genjutsu will not work on him. Naruto spams clones and attacks with a Rasengan barrage that overwhelms Susano from all sides. Hell, one clone might even throw a bijuu bomb for fun. Itachi gets fodderized... Seriously, Itachi's Susano will not help him here.


----------



## Kai (May 22, 2014)

Nobody in the standard Akatsuki is anywhere near the level of five bijuus.

Bijuu Mode Naruto owned them


----------



## ARGUS (May 22, 2014)

Naruto wins this low diff 

-He creates many KB,, and uses each of them to fire FRS/COFRS which will annihilate itachis susanoo,,, 
-He has more than enough speed to evade amaterasu,,, and totsuka,,, as well as evade eye  contact,, in-order to counter genjutsu,,,
-Naruto can also use a barrage of TBB something that Itachi has no answer to at all,,,,
-Itachis totsuka  is dodged by naruto as well,,, 
-Naruto can also use a super TBB on itachi,,,, 

In short,,, Naruto has several ways to overwhelm itachi


----------



## gawsome (May 22, 2014)

Mmmm, I'm not sure about this one. I certainly think Naruto is stronger but in a no-knowledge, one-on-one....I'm verging towards Itachi. Here's why:

i) Itachi has been shown to react to lightning with Susano'o.

ii) With no knowledge of Amaterasu (which has been totally nerfed, I appreciate), I'm not sure how Naruto is going to dodge it

iii) If Itachi were to actually use Izanagi I can't see it failing. Itachi is again and again referred to as a different class of analyst, highly proficient in battle tactics...I can't imagine anyone who would use this singular jutsu to greater effect.

Naruto is stronger but Itachi takes it.


----------



## LeBoyka (May 23, 2014)

gawsome said:


> Mmmm, I'm not sure about this one. I certainly think Naruto is stronger but in a no-knowledge, one-on-one....I'm verging towards Itachi. Here's why:
> 
> i) Itachi has been shown to react to lightning with Susano'o.
> 
> ...



1.) Naruto is much faster than straight up lightning in BM. Itachi straight up gets blitzed; if not, his Susano gets overwhelmed quickly by a massive rasengan or bijuu bomb barrage. No point made. The Susano will get destroyed from all sides.

2.) The same way Ei dodged it? By being faster and having faster reactions? No point made. The Black Flames have never landed on a top tier speedsters; that's just an inconvenient truth.  

3.) Itachi won't have the luxury of setting up Izanagi. The fight would be over quickly, and he'd be under intense pressure. If he uses it successfully, it still doesn't change the outcome of the fight. Izanagi could not save Danzo from Sasuke - it won't save Itachi from Naruto; and Izanami would require more time to set up. No point made again. 

Naruto stomps hard. Itachi does not win. He isn't that great of a damn shinobi, to be able to solo BM Naruto. I've seen better intelligence feats from Minato, Kakashi, and Shikamaru. Outside of his MS, he's pretty useless imo when compared to top tier characters. Overrated much, imo. He's good, but come on now. Stop the wanking bro.


----------



## Tarot (May 23, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling some of these posters would say Itachi could beat current Naruto without intel? 
Itachi gets stomped.


----------



## Etherborn (May 23, 2014)

Genjutsu ? Really?

1.)  Kurama gets him out of it.
2.) He can close his eyes and rely on sensing if need be. 

I just hope this fight never happens. I like Itachi too much.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2014)

Really? Nine-Tails Chakra Mode Naruto would defeat Itachi handily, Sage Naruto would give him a great fight if not outright defeat him, etc.

Tailed Beast Mode Naruto is just _tiers upon tiers_ above him.

No way in hell is a *typical three-tomoe genjutsu* working on someone who casually surpassed Minato's level of chakra control by dividing Kurama's reserves and adapting each perfectly to several thousand shinobi just by touching them. That level of precision and skill isn't going to be beat by anything less than Tsukuyomi.

Which wouldn't even be activated in time, as by the time Itachi closes his eyes and opens them to use the illusion, Naruto's already behind him with a Rasenshuriken to obliterate him.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 24, 2014)

Naruto rofl stomps in BM. Itachi could beat SM at best


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (May 24, 2014)

Without knowledge, Itachi might have a little chance, but he's still a tier below BM Naruto. 

KCM Naruto would be the better match-up.


----------



## trance (May 24, 2014)

The sheer difference in speed is ridiculous. Itachi is no slouch in speed but there should be no one who thinks he's anywhere close to BM Naruto in speed. Not to mention that one casual, island busting bijudama is game over for Itachi.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 24, 2014)

These people are really giving Itachi a chance? NOOO that is pure Wank. Yet people wanna say Itachi beats a character around his level with no difficulty.


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 25, 2014)

Guys, please, Itachi  was fucked as soon as Naruto in BM whipped out the multi-bijudama spam. Or that huge Bijudama. Hell, if we want to be completely unfair, let's have Naruto make SM Clones and BM clones, and spam Rasenshuriken's like they're going out of style, while the Original spams Bijudama's.

This is so unfair it's not even funny.


----------



## Lord Aizen (May 25, 2014)

Itachi gets stomped naruto makes 10 shadow clones GG


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2014)

With no knowledge, Itachi has a decent chance of cheap-shotting Naruto with Tsukiyomi or Amaterasu before he knows what to expect. Sasuke and Kakashi could take out Naruto similarly with their own Mangekyou Sharingan powers.

Basically, the Mangekyou Sharingan is cheap as hell and you're probably screwed if you don't know what it can do and you're not on Rikudou-sennin's level.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Marsala said:


> With no knowledge, Itachi has a decent chance of cheap-shotting Naruto with Tsukiyomi or Amaterasu before he knows what to expect. Sasuke and Kakashi could take out Naruto similarly with their own Mangekyou Sharingan powers.
> 
> Basically, the Mangekyou Sharingan is cheap as hell and you're probably screwed if you don't know what it can do and you're not on Rikudou-sennin's level.



Wut? Amaterasu wouldn't do shit to BM Naruto, Itachi wouldn't even be able to aim and hit him anyway. Itachi has no chance against BM and he barely stands a chance against KCM. SM Naruto is more on his level


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 25, 2014)

This is utter spite and I'm sure the OP knows that.


----------



## Mercurial (May 25, 2014)

Well without any knowledge and not taking this seriously of course Naruto could lose... but actually BM Naruto is tiers above Itachi.


----------



## Batman4Life (May 26, 2014)

Useless genjutsu or Yata Mirror work in favor of Itachi, Naruto takes this mid-diff


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2014)

Batman4Life said:


> Useless genjutsu or Yata Mirror work in favor of Itachi, Naruto takes this mid-diff



Genjutsu are all but useless, saying Yata Mirror could stop him is a NLF, and if you mean mid difficulty by Naruto casually blasting a BB, then yes


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 26, 2014)

I love how this turned into Naruto fanboy whining thread all of a sudden.

Ok fine... I'll ask the op to change the stipulations to "full knowledge." Have it your way


----------



## Krippy (May 26, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Yes, but that jin had a hell of a lot less innate durability, not to mention the speed to dodge what needs to be dodged.



Sure.



> That wasn't a charged Bijuudama, the other 5 were charging, Naruto came in with a cloak and matched it almost immediately.



No, it was charged. Naruto's uncharged BD's like the ones used in his continuous bijuudama are no larger than VOTE Kurama's.




> E dodged it with no knowledge, KCM Is faster or at least on par with E, BM > KCM >= E in speed and reactions for that matter.
> As for your swaping clone thing Naruto can sense that.



Ei had full knowledge.  If his fodder bodyguard knew about Amaterasu and could tell he was prepping his Shunshin in response to it, its clear he knew exactly what was coming. 

Amatarasu is not a technique you can dodge or reaxt to casually. 

And Naruto can sense negative emotions,  which is unless since all of Itachi's karusu bunshins are bloodthirsty 



> I never said stomp, I said low diff.



And I've already proven he's not low-diffing shit unless the mindset is bloodlusted.



> I'll use manga fights to show you how I scale, because clearly I am not explaining it right.
> No Diff / Stomp = Madara vs Fodders
> Low Diff = Itachi vs Orochimaru
> Mid Diff = Edo Madara vs Gokage
> ...



It would probably be better to use words.

No diff - character A beats character B within the first few moves
Low diff - CA beats CB with a minimal amount of effort
Mid diff - CA controls the pace of the fight but CB puts up a decent fight
High diff - CA and CB are close in power and one party is either injured or forced to go all out to win or both
Extreme diff - both CA and CB go all out to win



> Itachi and Orochimaru are about a tier apart. Yet Itachi was able to low diff him not once, but twice.



Both times he had no knowledge + Insta-win haxx on his side.

Naruto has neither. 



> BM Naruto is around 2 tiers above Healthy Itachi, it's not about the level in this case, it's about Naruto just being a really good counter.



No he's not.  He's a tier above KCM Naruto who shares a tier with Itachi. 

Naruto's a good counter but you can't properly counter someone with one shot techs if you aren't prepared.


----------



## Vice (May 26, 2014)

Itachi is not on KCM Naruto's tier. Please stop trying to spread that asinine bullshit.


----------



## Ersa (May 26, 2014)

Vice said:


> Itachi is not on KCM Naruto's tier. Please stop trying to spread that asinine bullshit.


Sick Itachi isn't but his Edo Tensei counterpart most definitely is. Although he'd lose to KCM Naruto more times then not.


----------



## Krippy (May 26, 2014)

Vice said:


> Itachi is not on KCM Naruto's tier. Please stop trying to spread that asinine bullshit.


U mad?


Ersatz said:


> Sick Itachi isn't but his Edo Tensei counterpart most definitely is. Although he'd lose to KCM Naruto more times then not.


Yeah, he mad.

And yes, I was talking about healthy/edo Itachi as per the OP.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

LeBoyka said:


> 1.) Naruto is much faster than straight up lightning in BM.


I really hope you're using a hyperbole right now because Naruto hasn't shown to be faster than light itself.


----------



## Rocky (May 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I really hope you're using a hyperbole right now because Naruto hasn't shown to be faster than light itself.



Light ≠ Lightning


----------



## ueharakk (May 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I really hope you're using a hyperbole right now because Naruto hasn't shown to be faster than light itself.



speed of lightning = speed of light?  *At least in the NV it's not.*  And considering FRS could cross several kilometers in a second, I think BM Naruto's flash shunshin could be faster than that.


----------



## Daichi Uchiha (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm sick of explaining this lol Itachi will win. Naruto is a team player he is as dumb as a bag of hammers, sure when it comes to strength Naruto takes the cake all the way but are we really forgetting who Itachi is. He was the captain of the anbu squad at age 13. He was the youngest to awake the Sharingan and MS.  He killed his entire clan at age 13. He mastered the sharingan at age 10 and mastered fire ball Justu at age 8. If you stupid idiots ever payed close attention to the damn show you'll see Itachi never really liked to fight no one ever seen Itachi's true potential, he was already dying of sickness when he faught Sasuke so he was just fighting til he couldn't fight anymore, when he fought kabuto you saw his brain power, when he faught kakashi, kurenai, and asuma he didn't want to kill them because they were from the hidden leaf so obviously he wasn't going to kill them but you saw only a fragment of Itachi's true power. Due To His Mysterious Illness and His Love and Affection Towards The Hidden Leaf And His Brother He Always Holded Himself Back And Never Fought At His Full Potential. Now back to Itachi vs Naruto. As I said before Naruto is like its own version of Goku and Monkey D Luffy, he never really thought out strategies when he faught 1 v 1. Only with team 7 you saw him add in his change in the vending machine. Naruto is brute strength with the power of jinchuriki and even with the new abilities he has been granted. Then you have Itachi one of the most thorough minded characters in anime history. No matter who the opponent is if he can't go through you, you best believe he would find his way to get around you. His visual prowess are one of the most strongest in the Naruto series, his left eye being genjustsu and right being ninjutsu, his taijutsu is outstanding, I just can't see Naruto beating Itachi

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## 12771a (Jul 14, 2016)

KCM is enough to clown Itachi. BM obliterates him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DayDream (Jul 14, 2016)

Daichi Uchiha said:


> I'm sick of explaining this lol Itachi will win. Naruto is a team player he is as dumb as a bag of hammers, sure when it comes to strength Naruto takes the cake all the way but are we really forgetting who Itachi is. He was the captain of the anbu squad at age 13. He was the youngest to awake the Sharingan and MS.  He killed his entire clan at age 13. He mastered the sharingan at age 10 and mastered fire ball Justu at age 8. If you stupid idiots ever payed close attention to the damn show you'll see Itachi never really liked to fight no one ever seen Itachi's true potential, he was already dying of sickness when he faught Sasuke so he was just fighting til he couldn't fight anymore, when he fought kabuto you saw his brain power, when he faught kakashi, kurenai, and asuma he didn't want to kill them because they were from the hidden leaf so obviously he wasn't going to kill them but you saw only a fragment of Itachi's true power. Due To His Mysterious Illness and His Love and Affection Towards The Hidden Leaf And His Brother He Always Holded Himself Back And Never Fought At His Full Potential. Now back to Itachi vs Naruto. As I said before Naruto is like its own version of Goku and Monkey D Luffy, he never really thought out strategies when he faught 1 v 1. Only with team 7 you saw him add in his change in the vending machine. Naruto is brute strength with the power of jinchuriki and even with the new abilities he has been granted. Then you have Itachi one of the most thorough minded characters in anime history. No matter who the opponent is if he can't go through you, you best believe he would find his way to get around you. His visual prowess are one of the most strongest in the Naruto series, his left eye being genjustsu and right being ninjutsu, his taijutsu is outstanding, I just can't see Naruto beating Itachi


That's cool story bro , Itachi himself would laugh his ass off at this nonsense lol .
You have posted a wall of wank , nothing else , are you gonna tell me what's Itachi's answer to Bijuudama barrage ? or are you just gonna posting empty claims lol


----------



## Daichi Uchiha (Jul 14, 2016)

If that's the case you got ya middle finger in Naruto's asshole. And there is no answer because Naruto isn't a question lol


----------



## DayDream (Jul 14, 2016)

Daichi Uchiha said:


> If that's the case you got ya middle finger in Naruto's asshole. And there is no answer because Naruto isn't a question lol


Irrelevant , pointless , laughable , no counter-argument , just as expected .
Now are you gonna post something , or just keep riding Itachi ?


----------



## Daichi Uchiha (Jul 14, 2016)

You follow Naruto like you got his headband up his asscrack lol


----------



## DayDream (Jul 14, 2016)

Daichi Uchiha said:


> You follow Naruto like you got his headband up his asscrack lol


Concession accepted . GG , see ya !


----------

